# bad command 'mdns'off'

## mjh74

Hi all,

Could anyone tell me what I can do to cure this error other than to just comment the line out in host.conf. On bootup I get the following..

/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command 'mdns off'

The line in /etc/host.conf is just mdns off.

This only occurred since my last system update. Is it ok just to leave the line commented out?

TIA

Mark.

----------

## Merlin-TC

I am having the same problem.

I haven't found a fix yet because I am not sure what actually causes the error.

The command should be known by the system.

Do you know which package caused it?

I suspect the baselayout or glibc.

I also noticed that in the rc.conf the timezone setting is missing.

So I had to enter it myself again: CLOCK=local

Does anyone know why it was removed?

----------

## mjh74

I'm almost certain it was glibc yes...

----------

## chi

The "CLOCK=local" is in /etc/conf.d/clock now.

----------

## Merlin-TC

Ah thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## mjh74

And for the mdns problem? Any thoughts anyone?

----------

## apache

I think it's safe to comment it out, it should be the same as 'mdns off' and I think the most people do not need MultiCast DNS.

----------

## infion

For me the problem with

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command 'mdns off' 

 

was solved after I recompiled glibc  :Wink: 

----------

## mjh74

Hmmm I tried that and still the same. I will just comment the line out.

----------

## ensonic

I am having the problem too. And I suspect that this causes problems with network resolution. My dnsdomainname is in fact 'local' and therefore

mdns needs to be off.

I am not sure if this is linked, but when I try 'hostname -f' (or -s or -d') I always get 'hostname: Unknown host'

----------

## apache

A few days ago a new version of glibc appeared in portage. After upgrading to this version (2.3.4.20041102, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"), the problem disappeared.

----------

## richard.scott

I had this problem after an upgrade of glibc to 2.3.4.20041102-r1.

After lost of head scratching and shouting "yet again upgrading glibc as broken stuff" I rebooted my system and all seems to be fixed.

I've got to go and check the console now, but I think its all ok.

EDIT: ok, cancel that, its still broken  :Sad: 

----------

## stebo0728

run the command

#etc-update

when it asks about config files, choose the "-5" option, then reboot, it should fix this, it worked for me

----------

## bunder

 *stebo0728 wrote:*   

> run the command
> 
> #etc-update
> 
> when it asks about config files, choose the "-5" option, then reboot, it should fix this, it worked for me

 

you shouldn't even have to reboot.  after the etc-update (in which host.conf will need to be updated), the error will simply disappear.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Same problem here in 2 boxes. (  was a fresh install )

#dispatch-conf to update the config files and then #emerge -Duav world downgraded glibc.

After that  the issue was solved.

----------

## Bones McCracker

running etc-update you will note the mdns line is removed

----------

## Dr. Strangelove

 *BoneKracker wrote:*   

> running etc-update you will note the mdns line is removed

 

Yes, and just do simple

```

# man host.conf

```

for wondering about (non-)existence of 'mdns' lines.

Good Luck!

----------

